# windows 10 sur imac Hight sierra



## gracios (27 Décembre 2020)

bonjour , 

j'aimerais savoir s'il est préférable d'instaler windows 10  sur mon imac avec bootcamp ou virtual pc . J'ai fait installé dans le passé windows 7 sur mon mac mini , çà fonctionne bien mais j'ai du faire appel à un tech meilleur que moi pour installer  windows avec bootcamp et j'ai du acheter un logiciel windows 7 à cet époque.  Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui , est-ce plus facile qu'il y a 10 ans ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Décembre 2020)

c'est pareil:
installer bootcamp
avoir une licence légale de Windows 10 ( donc l'avoir acheté)
installation

aucune difficulté à l'époque ni même aujourd'hui. Avoir une machine qui à quand même assez de ressources pour faire tourner windows 10


la réelle question c'est as-tu besoin vital de windows 10 ? pour une appli qui ne tourne que sous windows 10 me semble l'unique raison valable


----------



## gracios (27 Décembre 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> c'est pareil:
> installer bootcamp
> avoir une licence légale de Windows 10 ( donc l'avoir acheté)
> installation
> ...


pas vraiment besoin de windows 10 , windows 7 me conviendrait sans probleme car j'utilise windows seulement pour  opérer mon photoshop et quelques jeux . Est-ce que je devrais réacheter une nouvelle version de windows 7 ou je peux prendre celle que j'ai installé sur mon mac mini ? est-il préférable d'installer virtualbox que bootcamp ?  moi ma peur est de me planter en installant l'un ou l'autre et de ne plus réussir à ouvrir mon mac par après


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Décembre 2020)

Quelle version de photoshop... ? pourquoi ne pas installer la version pour mac ?


----------



## gracios (28 Décembre 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Quelle version de photoshop... ? pourquoi ne pas installer la version pour mac ?


bin pourquoi acheter quand on a 2 version photoshop  , élémentaire et un autre plus performante mais  je possède aussi des jeux sur PC


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Décembre 2020)

euh non mais on ne s'est pas compris tu me dis avoir besoin de photoshop  et qu'il te faut installer windows... Je te répondais donc que si besoin de photoshop faut installer la version pour mac pour en bénéficier et ainsi te passer d'une installation de windows.


----------



## gracios (8 Janvier 2021)

j'ai acheté un DD externe , installé virtual box et j'essaie d'installer  windows 10 comme indiqué dans un tutoriel , mais çà fonctionne pas , j'ai cette image ...que faire


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Janvier 2021)

Pourquoi ne pas mettre windows en natif sur le DDE plutôt que de passer par de l'émulation ?


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'essaie d'installer windows 10 comme indiqué dans un tutoriel ,


Quel tutoriel ?


----------



## gracios (10 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour ,
j'ai installé parallèle desktop sur mon imac high sierra , la version essaie , très facile à installer comparativement à virtual box, çà fonctionne assez bien même avec une version iso de windows 10 mais ma version essaie est à la veille de se terminer , doit - on payer le tarif mensuel tant et aussi longtemps qu'on utilise parallèle desktop comme un abonnement tv ou seulement 1 an ou acheter l'application total?  peut-on utiliser  windows 7 sur parallèle desktop avec vrai logiciel ?
je trouve cette application beaucoup plus facile à opérer que bootcamp que j'avais installé sur mon mac mini , on doit à chaque fois redémarrer pour passer du mac à windows , C long en titi

*Note de la modération :* ça devient franchement pénible toutes tes réponses un peu partout, de même que la création de nouveaux messages qui n'ont pas lieu d'être !


----------



## gracios (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Quel tutoriel ?





gracios a dit:


> Comment installer Windows 10 avec VirtualBox sur Mac
> 
> 
> Installer Windows 10 sur un Mac est très facile avec Boot Camp mais si vous voulez avoir les deux qui tournent en même temps, il faut passer par une...
> ...


j'ai finalement installer parallèle desktop , très facile à installer mais payant


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'ai finalement installer parallèle desktop , très facile à installer mais payant


C'est bien, mais ça on le sait. Par contre, évite de répondre partout comme dans les réponses        #11      ou        #15      c'est pénible de jouer au ping-pong pour un même problème. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## gracios (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais ça on le sait. Par contre, évite de répondre partout comme dans les réponses        #11      ou        #15      c'est pénible de jouer au ping-pong pour un même problème. Merci d'en tenir compte.


si j'ai répondu à plusieurs endroit C possiblement parce que je pensais m'adresser à plusieurs personnes différente donc plusieurs version différente mais si tu vois mes post à plusieurs endroits , est ce à dire que tu me suis sur les forum de macgénération...?


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> tu me suis sur les forum de macgénération...?


Te suivre particulièrement non, mais comme tu es prolifique en répondant partout, ce n'est pas difficile de suivre ta trace. Et je me répète, évite de répondre partout, ça ne sert à rien du tout et faire le ping-pong dans les différentes réponses pour répéter la même chose est franchement pénible.

Au final, soit tu installes une version de Windows 10 en utilisant Assistant Boot Camp et on se fout de la version de macOS vu le logiciel utilise et utilisera toujours le même protocole. Soit tu prends le parti de ne pas impacter la capacité de ton disque dur interne en faisant une installation dans un disque dur USB comme je te le mentionne. Et non, il n'y a pas d'autres alternatives.


----------



## gracios (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Te suivre particulièrement non, mais comme tu es prolifique en répondant partout, ce n'est pas difficile de suivre ta trace. Et je me répète, évite de répondre partout, ça ne sert à rien du tout et faire le ping-pong dans les différentes réponses pour répéter la même chose est franchement pénible.
> 
> Au final, soit tu installes une version de Windows 10 en utilisant Assistant Boot Camp et on se fout de la version de macOS vu le logiciel utilise et utilisera toujours le même protocole. Soit tu prends le parti de ne pas impacter la capacité de ton disque dur interne en faisant une installation dans un disque dur USB comme je te le mentionne. Et non, il n'y a pas d'autres alternatives.


j'ai installé Parralele desktop comme mentionné je crois auparavant dans un autre sujet  et j'aime bien , rapide  et facile à installer et pas besoin de redémarrer à chaque fois comme avec bootcamp ce qui est assez long en autre mais on doit acheter cette application contrairement à Virtual box ou bootcamp , pas très dispendieux non plus en autre chez bureau en gros . Oui je suis prolifique , j'aime bien jaser avec  certain internaute d'un même sujet et oui je suis un magasineux avant d'acheter...moi , j'aime  prendre le temps d'analyser les choses et faire des petits sondage mais C presque toujours toi qui me répond donc peu de son de cloche comme on dit lol


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'ai installé Parralele desktop comme mentionné je crois auparavant dans un autre sujet


Je t'invite à relire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-et-parallels-desktop.1347693/ ...surtout la 2ème page ou de base j'étais sceptique sur la gratuité de VMware.


----------



## gracios (11 Janvier 2021)

je viens de lire le post , suis allé sur le site fusion12 , semble en anglais seulement je crois mais de toute façon , je vais probablement rester avec PD et acheter une version en magasin chez bureau en gros , reste à définir si je vais toujours utiliser une version iso de windows ou la vrai license


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> reste à définir si je vais toujours utiliser une version iso de windows ou la vrai license


Aucun rapport entre le fichier .iso officiel que l'on peut télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et le fait d'acheter une licence !

Par défaut, une version de Windows n'est pas gratuite, on peut très bien faire l'installation sans licence, mais dans un laps de temps très court les principales fonctions des réglages seront inopérantes et Windows inexploitable. Donc, il faut bien acheter une licence légale chez Microsoft et on ne parlera pas d'autre chose.


----------



## gracios (11 Janvier 2021)

j'imagine que la vrai license est supérieur à la version ISO


Locke a dit:


> Aucun rapport entre le fichier .iso officiel que l'on peut télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et le fait d'acheter une licence !
> 
> Par défaut, une version de Windows n'est pas gratuite, on peut très bien faire l'installation sans licence, mais dans un laps de temps très court les principales fonctions des réglages seront inopérantes et Windows inexploitable. Donc, il faut bien acheter une licence légale chez Microsoft et on ne parlera pas d'autre chose.


c'est ce que j'ai remarqué avec la version iso , on me dit souvent comme message que l,application ne peut - être effectué sans la version originale  de windows ou quelque chose comme çà , ex ...j'utilise firefox comme navigateur et mon gmail a pas la même interface et google chrome aussi


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'imagine que la vrai license est supérieur à la version ISO


De quoi tu parles ?

Le fichier .iso officiel de Windows 10 est à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et il est *gratuit*.

Le prix d'une licence officielle chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/store/b/windows ...est un n° de série indispensable pour une utilisation complète. Dès l'instant où on entre le n° de série, il y a une vérification de la validité de ce n° de série sur les serveurs de Microsoft. S'il est valide il y aura une activation débloquant toutes les fonctions de Windows.


----------



## gracios (12 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> De quoi tu parles ?
> 
> Le fichier .iso officiel de Windows 10 est à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et il est *gratuit*.
> 
> Le prix d'une licence officielle chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/store/b/windows ...est un n° de série indispensable pour une utilisation complète. Dès l'instant où on entre le n° de série, il y a une vérification de la validité de ce n° de série sur les serveurs de Microsoft. S'il est valide il y aura une activation débloquant toutes les fonctions de Windows.


voici 2 exemple de fenêtre , l'une avec windows 10 iso lorsque j'utilise PD et l'autre avec mon mac sans PD. La première sans PD et l'autre avec PD


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> voici 2 exemple de fenêtre , l'une avec windows 10 iso lorsque j'utilise PD et l'autre avec mon mac sans PD. La première sans PD et l'autre avec PD


Et alors quel est le problème ?

De plus arrêtes avec l'utilisation abusive de .iso. Alors gros rappel, un fichier .iso qui est propre au monde Microsoft contient les fichiers d'installation d'une version de Windows 10 et basta !


----------



## sergiodadi (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,



gracios a dit:


> je viens de lire le post , suis allé sur le site fusion12 , semble en anglais seulement je crois


Non, le logiciel est en français:






Le site US ne sert qu'à créer un compte et avoir une licence (gratuite)


----------



## gracios (12 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Et alors quel est le problème ?
> 
> De plus arrêtes avec l'utilisation abusive de .iso. Alors gros rappel, un fichier .iso qui est propre au monde Microsoft contient les fichiers d'installation d'une version de Windows 10 et basta !


tu semble pas avoir compris , C'est la même page mais ouverte avec un ISO et l'autre directement avec mon imac sans iso mais bon , laisse faire , y pas de problème comme tu dis seulement agaçant


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> tu semble pas avoir compris


Oh mais que oui que je comprends très bien. Un fichier .iso c'est ceci...




...alors explique moi ce que je ne comprends pas ? Et quel est ton problème ? Si tu ouvres Firefox sous macOS et que tu fasses la même chose dans *une machine virtuelle de Windows dans Parallel Desktop ou VMware*, bien évidemment il y aura de minimes différences. Et alors ? Ce sont 2 OS _(Operating System)_ autrement dit 2 systèmes d'exploitation qui sont aux antipodes !

Chaque fichier d'installation de Firefox est propre à chaque version d'OS, à gauche macOS, à droite Windows...


----------



## gracios (12 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Oh mais que oui que je comprends très bien. Un fichier .iso c'est ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 208757
> 
> ...


bon alors pourquoi ne pas l'avoir dit au début si tu avais compris très bien


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> bon alors pourquoi ne pas l'avoir dit au début si tu avais compris très bien


Allons bon, tu inverses la situation et tu me fais la leçon. 

Et ça ne répond pas à la même question que je te pose et qui est : quel est ton problème ?


----------

